# crinum calamistratum



## Hermie (Jul 30, 2007)

how to plant and trim them?? and how do they multiply??


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Plant the bulb half into the substrate, trim the leaves at the bulb, they form daughter plants around the bulb. The last one I kept grew leaves about 3 feet long, had a bulb the size of a baseball, and had 13 or so daughter plants when I said enough is enough and gave them all away.


----------



## Hermie (Jul 30, 2007)

thanx SCMurphy.. 
means i dont really need a large area for it right? it doesnt multiply like dwarf sag type that will take over the whole tank right?


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

No you won't need a large area for it. The bulb grows the daughters right beside itself. My _C. calamistratum_ have never made daughters, unfortunately.


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

Sean, what is your secret with this plant? Is it a nutritious substrate? 

I have mine in a 29 gal with 2x55 PC lighting,ferts and pressurized CO2. I use Soilmaster select as a substrate. The plant was very damaged and rotting when I got it in March. It has since recovered, but grown so slowly. 

I recently put a seachem root tab near it. Do you think that will help? Any tips? 

Thanks.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

It was in a 24 inch deep tank with lots of light, a soil substrate, good water flow. I had it for 3 years when the first Daughter appeared, I kept it for almost 5 years total.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/42232-onion-roots-rotting-sulfur-smell.html

epilogue: since my crinum crisis, one daughter plant has survived with a dozen foot long leaves.


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

Family Amaryllidaceae 
Continent Africa 
Region West Africa 
Country of origin 
Height 40-120 cm 
Width 20-30 cm 
Light requirements medium-very high 
Temperature 20-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands medium 

Crinum calamistratum is a very graceful bulbous plant with dark-green, very narrow leaves. It forms smaller bulbs than the other Crinum species, and demands more light. In the aquarium plants that are thriving form a number of small bulbs. It is not eaten by herbivorous fish. It can also be used in brackish aquariums with low salt concentrations. [TROPICA]

Hi SCMurphy,

You said to trim the leaves at the bulb. Do you mean all of the leaves? Is it really ok for the plant? Thanks.  

Jeffrey


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

When it is time to trim a leaf, take it off at the bulb. You can't trim these plants to length like hair, that kills the leaves faster than they would normally die off.


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

I tried a little experiment, planting my crinum (although not this species) in clay pot with peat moss and gravel anchoring everything. It was the first to really show signs of improved growth--although now my unplanted ones have caught up. I read somewhere of someone doing this and having terrific success, so I gave it a try. This also helps to keep the bulb from rotting, by having more control over what portions of the plant are submerged in substrate.


----------

